# Crates/Kennels and Ears



## Rocky18! (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey all! 

my new puppy is now 10 weeks old and sleeps in his crate during the nights! My question is, he tends to sleep on his left ear quite a bit and it doesn't appear to be going up any time soon. Will that do damage and it won't stand up? his right ear is partially up and flopped over the top of his head.

Thanks!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Your pup is still young yet. That should not matter. The ears usually go up one at a time. Sometimes they often go up and drop again during teething. I noticed max who has bigger ears took longer for his ears to go up then Luna's whose ears are smaller. I have heard constant going in and out of a doggy door can have an effect on an puppies ear. If you don't see any changes to that one ear by six months give a call to breeder they may suggest taping the ear or wait.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

At 10 wks having either ear show signs of standing means you're ahead of the curve. My puppy's ears didn't stand up until she was about 15 wks, and then it was one at a time - not consistently the same side - for a week or two, before they both stood up for good. Reading in the forum today I saw people who's dog's ears did not stand up until they were nearly a year old. I'm sure sleeping won't hurt your puppy's ears at all. So relax, and take lots of pictures because before you know it they'll be up, and you'll miss that cute floppy-eared stage!


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

There are several things you can do to ensure that your pups ears stand up. We feed our pups yogurt with their meals up to six months of age to provide extra calcium, this is very important around teething time as well. The ears can droop during teething.

And or you can simply purchase some inserts and glue them in, they eventually fall out on their own. Some GSD's have weak/soft ears so they need a little help during the puppy years. Lots of people use inserts to be on the safe side.

Ear Supports


Kim


----------

